# Asus EEE-PC 1215n Tastatur zusammenbauen



## Xarxes (2. Juli 2011)

Hi ihr!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Und zwar habe ich kürzlich versehentlich Kakao über mein Netbook geschüttet. War nicht viel; nur ein paar Tropfen. Hab es gleich auf den Kopf gedreht, dass nichts ins Innere vordringt.
Nun ist die Tastatur aber etwas verklebt gewesen und einige Tasten ließen sich nicht mehr perfekt drücken.
Da hab ich mich nun entschieden, dass Teil auseinander zu nehmen und die Tastatur zu reinigen. Gesagt - getan: Tastatur ausgebaut, verklebte Tasten herausgedrückt bzw. gehebelt (ging ohne jegliche Gewalteinwirkung - fast von alleine) und gereinigt. Nun möchte ich die Tasten aber wieder einbauen, bekomm sie aber nicht mehr rein.
Oben klicken sie sich perfekt rein, aber unten hängen die immer raus, wesegen sie auch immer wieder herausfallen.
Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht, hab aber Angst, was kaputt zu machen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, wie ich die Tasten sauber und anständig wieder verbauen kann!


** Edit **
Habs nun geschafft, die Tasten einzusetzen. Kanns jedoch niemanden empfehlen, das Teil zu zerlegen. Ist scheinbar absolut nicht dafür gemacht worden. Wenns jemanden interessiert, wie ich es nun geschafft habe:
Die Tasten müssen zuerst vorsichtig unten eingehakt werden. Dabei aber auf die dünnen Plastikstifte achten, damit diese nicht brechen (ist mir passiert, aber die Taste hält trotzdem noch ganz gut.. nur nicht mehr perfekt). Danach oben einfach reindrücken bis man ein hörbares klicken hört. Schon sitzt die Taste wieder drinnen. (Nachahmung auf eigene Gefahr  )

Schönen Gruß!
Xarxes


----------

